# Two handed confusion



## Salmo_Trutta1 (Oct 8, 2014)

So here it goes. I'm looking to get into the two handed game for steelhead. I've had some really experienced people clue me in to all of this, but id like to get some additional feedback. Plus I'm very indecisive about things, especially when it comes to spending what I would consider "big money"

I'd also like to mention that I will be primarily fishing the rock, Chagrin, and possibly the grand.

I've narrowed my choices down to two different setups. I will state that they are both orvis, because, well, I've always been a fan.

So setup A: Clearwater 12'6 6wt spey, with both a scandi and Skagit head that I will have to purchase from Rio or airflo. There is additional reservations on what grain would work the best for both heads. I know there are line recommendations but I'm worried I won't line it correctly.

Setup B: Clearwaters new 11'9 7wt switch rod, with orvis hydros 7wt switch line. 

I guess at the end of the day, they will both do the job well and allow me to swing flies. I really don't plan to do any indicator fishing, but who knows. 

Thoughts?


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

I dont know much about two handed rods but i can tell you don't sell yourself on the clearwater line without looking at other manufacturers. There are plenty of other rods out there that are great for spey and are around the same price point. I am in no way knocking the clearwater line. Both of my rods are clearwaters and i like them. Im just saying shop around!


----------



## Salmo_Trutta1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah, I've been looking around for a while. I like the redington dually spey and switch as well. TFO looks like too and Echo, but a bit pricy. I handled the Orvis and its really nice. I think I'm ultimately going to go with The Clearwater Switch instead of the spey. So many options, so little money lol


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

IGbullshark said:


> I dont know much about two handed rods but i can tell you don't sell yourself on the clearwater line without looking at other manufacturers. There are plenty of other rods out there that are great for spey and are around the same price point. I am in no way knocking the clearwater line. Both of my rods are clearwaters and i like them. Im just saying shop around!


I was going to post a similar response yesterday but held off......the oris Clearwater rods are good rods....but they tend to be on the more moderate action side...meaning slower.....I myself have never fished a 2 hander...but before you buy I would do some searching.....I would want a rod that would be able to handle sinking heads as well as floating heads ...and throw big streamers......You may want a faster action than the Clearwater has to offer....again I have never handled a 2 hander ...so I cant recommend or not recommend anything.....all I know is a 2 hander is what I would use if I lived up on the tribs and it was my home water.....Ive watched a few guys using them and they are by far the most efficient way of fly fishing for chrome.....the cast the drift is awesome.....I would want a rod that would handle all I needed .....floating heads for nymphs and eggs and a sinking head with for streamers and meaning big streamers or small....not all rods are equal I still like a moderate action for some things and a faster rod for others......but if your on foot and only carrying 1 rod it needs to be able to do it all....which in my mind means something with a faster action.....the Orvis cleawater may be up to it...but I don't know myself.....call some of the outfitters on the tribs ....and question them on rods that will handle the things I mentioned then go from there.....hopefully you can cast some.....good luck in your search and fishing......I normally use a 7wt for steal head....its a faster action that way I can fish a floating line for nymphs and eggs but switch to a sink tip to swing streamers......the faster action will throw the sinking tip better and farther...and handle those bigger streamers..but still be able to throw the samller ones as well. one last comment.....I have fished rods that I consider to fast fast.....A friend of mine has a sage he fishes on the mad ...he loves it....I don't care for it very much ..its just way to fast.....he use's the close in high stick method of nymphing ..I tend to preposition line and mend my drift are longer than his ....and his super fast rod is harder for me to control my mends as I will over mend and not have control....fly fishing depends on greatly on line control....to slow of a rod will limit distance and not throw sinking lines well ....to fast for your style will cause you frustration till you get the feel for it....its all a balancing act...I prefer a faster rod with a small bit of give in the tip......as they tend to be more versatile....the Clearwater standard rods are good as well as the TFO ...BVK's....and the cabelas Lsi are right there as well.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd go with set up B

It is more universal at high sticking a bunch of lead shot to get your fly down in the water column. You can also use it for bass and carp during summer for larger streamers. The 7wt Switch will be ideal rod rod the Spey rod needs a lot of room to be any decent and is harder to high stick without bouncing to much.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Clearly the Echo series are the way to go.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

I was in the same boat as you this summer, trying to figure out what rod and line setup to get. Here's what I've learned so far.

I bought a TFO deer creek 6wt and was initially looking get it line with the RIO switch line or the switch chucker, with the thought of swinging when conditions are prime and nymphing once winter hits. Thankfully a guy at the shop talked me out of the switch line. Although the switch line can do both, it is not ideal for either. Teaching yourself how to spey cast is hard enough, so its better to go with a skagit or scandi line to start with. I settled on a skagit head and decided that I would only use the switch rod for swinging. After a few times out I was confident I made the right choice, I haven't fished with a bobber since and have no desire to. 

You catch far less fish, but to me its way more enjoyable. Id rather have one hammer a streamer, than catch 10 with a indicator rig.


----------



## Salmo_Trutta1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks guys for the feed back. I think I will end up with the switch. I was going to line it with the hydros switch line, but may go with the Skagit instead. I know the grain weights needed for both scandi and Skagit so that will help. I will say that what is attractive about the switch line and it seems easier and you just toss on a polyleader and go. I'm not suited if you can do that with Skagit. I think I will need some T8 or T11 or MOW or something like that yes? That stuff gets a bit confusing to me.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

This topic is confusion, right? Well, I just have to say I have no idea what any of this two handed stuff is. Had a guy in NY try to explain it to me when we were up for the king run. I'm not looking for an explanation, just stating that I am confused. I've also had more than a couple beers...(lodge meeting)....I started fly fishing only like 18 months ago so I can't handle something different! What I can say is I love my Orvis gear and if what you are buying is an Orvis Rod I would be willing to bet it will get the job done.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

